# Is bigger better?



## mkbjersey (Nov 2, 2013)

Just joined the forum and this is my first post. Researching to make a snow blower purchase. While lurking on this site it became clear that I could not go wrong if I purchased an Ariens product. My search has narrowed to the 28" deluxe (Model #921030) which the Borg store sells for 1K. If I sign up for a credit card I get 10% off. My other choice is the 24" Platinum (Model #921028) which is only sold online for $1,400.00. No credit card discount for online purchases.

While I can afford the 24" model (Not really!) and the size is more to my needs the 28" model for $900.00 minus a few bells and whistles seems like a better deal.

So the question is: Is the Platinum model that much better for the additional $500.00? Thanks for any help you guys can provide.

Matt B.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

You're original question "Is bigger better?"

How much driveway do you have? How long? How
wide? My driveway is roughly 30'-40' long and only one car wide and no EOD problems. I'm counting on myToro Power Clear 21" to do the bulk of my labor. Anhthing that mey require something more, I have two 20" two stage blowers and just as soon as I figger out which oneI'm keeping the other one will be sold. Just my very humble opinion but I'd much rather spend more time working a small blower than fighting with a too large blower.


----------



## mkbjersey (Nov 2, 2013)

My driveway and road front is about 100' long one car wide with end of driveway issues. Since I'm near the coast the snow falls tend to be wet snow types.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

How much snow do you get a time?
If you almost never get more than a foot, and most of your snow is in the 1" to 6" range, and nearly always heavy wet snow, you might be better served by a larger single-stage.

Let us know what your winters and snowfalls look like, that will also be a very import factor in what type of snowblower is best for you..

Scot


----------



## mkbjersey (Nov 2, 2013)

Most snowfalls are in the 1-8" range. We do get the major Noreasters that dump 2' or more. December 26, 2011 we got 32" at my house. I know that amount is uncommon but I would prefer to have a machine that could be used over a wide range of snow depths. Hope this helps and thanks for the replys.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, considering it's not unusual to get 2-foot or more, you should definitely stick to a 2-stage then..you want a snowblower that can handle the big storms, when they come.

There isnt a huge difference between 24 and 28", as far as the width is concerned.
that isnt a meaningful difference IMO..
In this case, with the two machines you described, I would definitely go with the 28" deluxe for $900..that seems like the better deal to me..

The only major difference I can see between the Deluxe and Platinum models is that the Platinum has hand warmers, a larger engine, and (I think) an electric chute control..

The only one of those things that are meaningful, to me, is the larger engine..
more powerful engine is always good..
but.. the "smaller" engine on the Deluxe should still be perfectly fine..
I dont care about hand warmers..and I would actually prefer the manual chute crank..an electric chute crank is just one more thing to go wrong..and seriously, how hard is it to turn a crank? 

So, the extra features of the platinum would definitely not be worth the extra $500 to me..I would definitely go for the 28" deluxe..

Scot


----------



## mkbjersey (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey Scot thanks for the input. I do believe my mind is made up. I'll get the 28" and keep my money.


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

I took a good long time deciding what I wanted to buy (almost a year) and came to the same conclusion. The 28 Deluxe was perfect for me as I did not need or particularly want the extras that came with the Platinum, at least not for the price. I also prefer the manual crank for the chute, one last thing to fail.

I live on the Lake Erie shore in "Lake effect" country and the 28 does fine with that and the wet and heavy mix we always get.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

JSB33 said:


> I took a good long time deciding what I wanted to buy (almost a year) and came to the same conclusion. The 28 Deluxe was perfect for me as I did not need or particularly want the extras that came with the Platinum, at least not for the price. I also prefer the manual crank for the chute, one last thing to fail.
> 
> I live on the Lake Erie shore in "Lake effect" country and the 28 does fine with that and the wet and heavy mix we always get.


Any decent two stage with a *7hp or more hp engine and 21 inch opening on the bucket* should be able to handle that type of snowfall. Bigger is not always better if your driveway is small or you have limited space to store the blower or if you do not like to or lack the strength of dealing with a beast of a blower. *I would say a 26 inch will pretty much do anyone's driveway and unless you really need the 30+ inch models* don't get them that large but be warned they are heavy and can beat you up even if your a fit man and most women will not like using them at all.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Just to clear things up a little.
Deluxe 28 has 254 cc
15" wheels
Hand warmers optional
Clears 28" at a time

Platinum 24 has 291 cc
16" wheels
Hand warmers included.
Clears 24" at a time.

Neither machine has an electric chute control.
Both machines have the auto-turn steering (a must have IMHO) 

Not much difference other than that.

Cheers
Larry


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have a 24" Deluxe that I purchased 2 years ago. I was going to buy the 28" Deluxe, but I was actually coming off of a Craftsman 28" that I really didn't like; one of the reasons is because it was too bulky for me and too difficult to get in/out of my garage between my lolly column and my SUV.

The 24" Deluxe has the same engine that the 28" Deluxe has that you're considering. It's a great engine that has plenty of power. As far as clearing wet/heavy snow, it's not a problem. However, someone gave me a piece of advice once that kinda made sense to me when it came down to choose between the 28" and the 24", and I think it applies even more to your situation.

Because the engine of the smaller machine is more powerful and the fact that the auger is about 4" smaller, and as a result slightly lighter, the energy transfer to the auger (and impeller) is greater. As a result, the auger (and impeller) will turn faster and make more rotations per unit of time. So, that means that it can more efficiently handle the lesser amount of snow that it will take in. This could prove important living by the coast when you get thoughs heavy/wet snows. I would imagine that the 24" Platinum will handle that stuff better than the larger machine, and both will handle the worst that Mother Nature can throw at you with respect to total accumulation.

I guess that's a long winded way of expressing my opinion. If you can afford the extra $500, there's more to consider than just hand warmers and big tires.


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Well I just bought a 450lb Yamaha that has tracks and looks like a big blue tank and my drive-way is only small say 30ft long by 20ft wide!! I'm actually feeling a little embarrased to start using it because its way overkill 
I'd say go for the big one...you know you wanna!!!!

Jamie.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

mrplow said:


> Well I just bought a 450lb Yamaha that has tracks and looks like a big blue tank and my drive-way is only small say 30ft long by 20ft wide!! I'm actually feeling a little embarrased to start using it because its way overkill
> I'd say go for the big one...you know you wanna!!!!
> 
> Jamie.


But you get an average of about 10' of snow/yr. Correct?


----------



## mrplow (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes 10ft or more and our winter lasts for about 8 months!!!!

Except this year of course because I own a new snowblower


----------



## JSB33 (Jan 11, 2013)

GustoGuy said:


> Any decent two stage with a *7hp or more hp engine and 21 inch opening on the bucket* should be able to handle that type of snowfall. Bigger is not always better if your driveway is small or you have limited space to store the blower or if you do not like to or lack the strength of dealing with a beast of a blower. *I would say a 26 inch will pretty much do anyone's driveway and unless you really need the 30+ inch models* don't get them that large but be warned they are heavy and can beat you up even if your a fit man and most women will not like using them at all.


My driveway is quite large and I have plenty of room to store it inside and to access it. 
I would advise against getting anything bigger than 24 or so if you do not have the physical strength,or won't have lookinging down the road a few or more years, these things last a long time. It is a bit of a load to wrestle around. Noticeably more than my old 24. If I was 10 years older I would have bought a 24 for sure.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I've been thinking about this discussion and the option of choosing similar sized machines that come with either a 254cc or 291cc engine. It occurred to me that I would not likely have any regrets over having a machine that always had a little extra power in reserve, even if I didn't need it all of the time. However, I can imagine having regrets over not having quite enough power to do what I need to do "sometimes". Someone on this forum said "There's no replacement for displacement." If money wasn't the main issue, I would opt for the 24" with the 291cc power plant.
JMHO
Larry


----------



## mkbjersey (Nov 2, 2013)

Now the choice has been made more difficult by these great replies. Smolenski7 your point is very valid in my location. More often then not the snow fall amounts will be small. Blue Hill you are correct "ther's no replacement for displacement>"


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Yes, but the question is: "Is the smaller engine *too small*?"
I dont know, but I highly doubt it..
im sure it will work perfectly fine..

So, assuming the smaller engine is up to the task, that makes the larger engine "nice to have" but far from necessary..

Its like choosing between a V6 and a V8 for your new pickup truck..
unless you are towing a large boat, you will never "need" the V8.

Im not saying you *shouldnt* get a larger engine on a snowblower!
if someone can afford it, then go for it..you wont regret it.
But if money is a factor, IMO the larger engine, by itself, is not worth the extra $500..(for most people and most regional snowfall amounts)
I doubt the smaller engine will be too underpowered to do the job.

Scot


----------



## mkbjersey (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey JSB33 your right: I'm not as young as I use to be!!! Getting old sucks. I must admit I do prefer the smaller size of the 24" and coupled with a larger moter etc. it is a nice blower. I wish the Borg store had it on the floor so I could see it before I buy it.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Bigger machines*

I know I'm late but here's more thought on the 'is bigger better' question.

As noted before, think about how wide things like your sidewalks are, will you be chewing up the grass if the machine is wider than your walks?
Is the basic machine the same with just a bigger engine? The old adage about the weakest link will be found sooner with a larger engine IMO.
Bigger usually means it weighs more, you may have to manhandle a more unweidly machine.
Then there's the one that bit me. When I bought the Searsasaurus it was a 10 HP 32" 3 stage and it was a beast. Unfortunately it was wider than my garage door so I either took the fence down to get it out back into the alley to plow the garage or shoveled by hand (had I not had another blower). I ended up swapping auger housings to a 26" 2 stage so I could get it from the backyard through the garage door. It was also a tight fit before getting to the front area without catching the fence there along the house. Now it's one of my 2 keepers, but without the auger housing swap, it probably wouldn't have.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## Pythons37 (Nov 9, 2012)

I would go for 24". I have a 27" and it does great on the driveway, but it is a man killer trying to work around the house. I'll keep it, because I need to clear a path to the other side of my house to rake the roof. However, as soon as I see a 21" or 24" that fits my budget, I'm buying it. Single stage is fine. And it's hard to keep the big bucket full on anything less than 6". It really doesn't earn it's oats until the snow is over 8". Then, it is my best friend!


----------



## mkbjersey (Nov 2, 2013)

Well I finally made my choice after weighing all of the great replies from this forum. And the choice is...the 24" platinum. I went to the local Ariens dealer and put my hands on the 24" and I liked the feel of it more so then the 28" deluxe. I also really liked the quick chute control. I purchased the blower from the dealer so I can have a better service deal and the price was the same so why not support the little guy. Now of course it wont snow for 5 years. Thanks for all the help and I will report back how it runs when I get it in 2 weeks.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

congrats mkbjersey post some pic's when you get it


----------



## mkbjersey (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm already thinking of the mods I'll do to it...chute light, non-marring skids etc.. Will post pics and thanks.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Wise choice MBK! Congrats!!


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

sscotsman said:


> Yes, but the question is: "Is the smaller engine *too small*?"
> I dont know, but I highly doubt it..
> im sure it will work perfectly fine..
> 
> ...


Yes, A good running 2 stage with at least a 21 inch opening and a 7hp engine or a bit more horsepower that has a snow clearing width of 24 inches or less should be more than enough for most people's needs. If you live in the mountains or a real hilly area where your drive is steep and treacherous then a tracked machine would be best since they often have the best traction although the 16 inch wheels with snow hogs tires are pretty darn good too. I don't know why anyone would buy a luxury brand (top of the line Honda or Yamaha) such as a $4000 tracked 400+lbs tank of a snow blower when a nice portable yet powerful easily storable 24 inch width clearing machine with wheels would do the same job and use much less gasoline too while doing it especially if you live south of Canada where you will need it but 4 months per year at most. I totally agree with Scot here. Buy the machine based upon your snow removal needs not this bigger is always better stuff that is all over the forum lately.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Good choice.

The only mod I made to my 24" Deluxe was to add the composite skids; they actually did make a difference in terms of ease of turning and less scraping of my driveway.

On my father's 15 year old 24" Simplicity I added a homemade impeller kit because it was clogging on the heavy wet stuff. Unfortunately it hasn't stopped it from clogging totally, although I guess it did help a bit. I wish I new why, other guys around here swear by this mod like it is the second coming.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the chute and discharge area on your father's blower heavily rusted? Or maybe the belt on his is slipping.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Shryp said:


> Is the chute and discharge area on your father's blower heavily rusted? Or maybe the belt on his is slipping.


Not jut what Shryp noted, but things like chute size, angle and the condition of the snow you're moving all have an effect.
Check it out, and especially check things like your belt, the condition of the bearing/bushing on the impeller shaft along with Shryp's list. Also insure that the roll pin is in the impeller (DAMHIK) as any of these can affect blowing. Add wet/sloppy snow and it's a prescription for clogging.


----------

